

Ask HN: Org Chart for a Software Startup? - spiralhead

My boss has asked me to come up with an org chart for our organization. What are your recommendations for a _simple_ org chart for a small software-as-a-service company who's looking for investors?<p>I realize this is kind of open-ended. I'd be glad to provide more info...
======
bartonfink
Who've you got already? Is this meant to be a description of what you've
already got or a recipe for where you expect to go?

